# a new addict



## NeonKitten (Jan 4, 2009)

so i found this site last night and i'm thrilled that i did. i'm totally in love with mac and am so excited about the upcoming hello kitty line i could cry! i'm about to move to atlanta to go to school for cosmetology and make up artistry so i'm sure all of you will be an insporation in times of need...or project idea ha ha. i can't wait to meet people and share ideas!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## doodles (Jan 4, 2009)

Welcome aboard and have fun at school. I'm a year into cosmetology school and LOVE IT!!!


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## MUSThaveMAC! (Jan 4, 2009)

Welcome!  This site is amazingly addictive!  Enjoy!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 5, 2009)

Specktra is a beautiful addiction!


----------

